# Wellness Healthy Weight



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I just started adding Wellness Healthy Weight to the mix of cat foods I feed my hedgehogs, before I was feeding Wellness Complete Health. The Healthy weight formula, as the name suggests, has a lot less fat than the Complete Health formula. 

But I noticed, all five of my hedgehogs were not eating the Wellness; they did eat all of the other kibble in their bowls though, they just picked around. If it was one hedgehogs, I would assume that hedgehog just had a different preference, but it was all five hedgehogs. So I threw the bag out immediately, after thinking there could be something wrong with that particular bag. I bought a new bag, to experiment, and my hedgehogs still won't eat it! 

I understand hedgehogs will sometimes go for "junk" food, if they are given the option, but I feed quality cat food (Royal Canin Light, Solid Gold, and Purina One in addition to the Wellness), so I think it's safe to assume they are not going for the junk food. 

So my question to the members of the forum is: does anyone's hedgehog enjoy Wellness Healthy Weight?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Only a couple of mine would eat Wellness Weight. I'm not sure though if it was the food or the shape. Most of mine will not touch pellet shaped foods.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

You might want to try the indoor health as it has a little more fat more close to the other brands you are feeding.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I will pick up a bag of the Indoor Health, and see if they prefer that.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never used dry Wellness, but if it's little cylinder-like pellets, that might be why. I have Science Diet Adult Light, and they are little pellets too. He despises them. :lol:


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

They are pellets. 

Strangely, if any of them are out of their cage, and I give them a few of the Wellness kibbles as a treat, they don't hesitate to eat them. They just won't eat them when they have other options. 

So they don't hate them, I guess they just prefer other food.


----------



## keds (Sep 7, 2008)

:lol: I have wellness indoor in my hedgies mix and she likes it!


----------



## koko (Sep 2, 2008)

I use Indoor Health too, I cut them in half so that he can eat it, its too big for him my hedgehog is only 6weeks old. I mixed it with Royal Canin Kitten and Science Diet:Nature's Best. Those three are his favorites.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, I just bought Indoor Health yesterday, and so far everyone (except for my finicky old man) ate it.


----------

